# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  wifiBSD

## kiofcon

http://www.wifibsd.org/
δεν ξερω αν είναι καλό αλλα δες τε το

----------


## pathfinder

To Δοκιμασα χτες το βραδυ! Δυστυχως δεν εχει ακομη Web interface γιατι η εκδοση ειναι η 0.12 και ειναι συνεχες development...οι δημιουργοι του υποστηριζουν οτι θα φτιαξουν και ενα GUI στυλ winbox.  ::  

παντως τα features ειναι αρκετα που εχει....

Support for Atheros chips - 802.11a/b/g.
Support for Ralink RT25x0 802.11a/b/g.
Support for Prism chips - 802.11b.
Support for Lucent chips - 802.11b.
Runs on standard x86 hardware.
Runs on embedded boards from soekris.com and openbrick.org.
Runs on embedded XScale and MIPS boards.
Works in ad-hoc and hostap mode.
Supports IPsec.
Serial console, web-based and GUI configuration tools. *
Runs on CF cards and mini harddrives.
Firewalling included.
Works as xDSL router.
DNS and DHCP server.
Support for both IPv4 and IPv6.


# IP Addressing and Routing: Support for both IPv4 and IPv6
# IP Addresses and ARP
# Static Routes
# Equal Cost Multipath Routing
# Policy Routing
# OSPF Open Shortest Path First Protocol
# RIP Router Information Protocol
# BGP Border Gateway Protocol

αν φτασει πιστευω στην εκδοση 1.0 θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο για δοκιμη σε live κομβους...αναμενουμε δηλαδη!!!

Βεβαια για οποιον εχει ορεξη για πειραματα(like me) δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα και χωρις web interface..!!!  ::

----------

